# any good 500grit whetstone?



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

Got king 220 and 1000 looking for a 500 grit stone to set the bevels faster with find the 220 to coarse for that and the 1000 to fine

Any good not expensive stones that ship cheap norway?


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

You should be able to get a Beston 500


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

Wich of them is best? And the knives and tools site is in german. Anyplace with low shipping?


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

Thank you so the knives and tools site will be the cheapest to order that stone from? And cheapest shipping to norway?


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Remember the Beston 500 will take lots and lots of water. You need to permanently pour water over it.


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

Wich of the stones arr best?


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Never tried the Chosera, so i can't tell. Take care about grit numbers tho, cause many times you read 400 but the stone cuts like a 700, etc. Grits can be very confusing.

Beston was a top stone years ago, but now there're other options. For instance, here's the Geshin 400. I like the sound and the speed of this stone:


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

But expensive shipping from japaneseknifeimports.com think 40bucks or more


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

The naniwa professional is that samme as chosera?? See 400kroners shiped to norway form knives and tools uk that damn cheap


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

Okay then il think il order that on the 12.1 :-D


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

Will it scratch the knife much or?


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

And are all the chosera splash and go? 

Maybe upgrade all my stones after some time ;-)


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Hear the stone at the beginning. Nice and quick.


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

But will it scratch the knife much? And are all the chosera/naniwa professional splash and go stones?


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

Okay thank you  last question cheap stropping kit with cheap shipping?


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

Okay thank you so much


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

Naniwa p304 and dovo strop ordered :-D


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

How do you guys think stone kit with only the naniwa professional/chosera
400-2000-5000 vil work?


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

Okay splash and go that also?


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

They have that too at the knives and tools site?


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

I have now the king 220, getting chosera 400 got king 1000 naniwa 3000 and king 6000 do i need anymore stones? 

And if so wich one? Sharpening a lot og stainless steels like global and mac and victorinox for other People. And myself a konosuke hd2 270mm gyuto.


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

So only stropping motion after 1k then?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

With light pressure too. I think what you have covers both stainless and carbon double bevels just fine. 

I only use my higher grit stones for yanagiba and straight razors.


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

Okau thank you guys so much


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

BTW over 2k I still sharpen normally, but I apply more pressure on the edge trailing, almost none the other way.  Just use lighter pressure as you go up.  The burr is harder to feel too because it's going to be a smaller burr on those stones.  You have to use other senses than your fingers possibly.  Visual inspection, listening.  Flip more often and use less pressure on any stone and you can start deburring.


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

So lets say i want a last stone for polish then the naniwa snow white 8k will be the best choice?


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

After 6k (for some knives) I go cardboard then newspaper - amazing finish that way and lets face it - it's a working knife - too fine an edge will wear out faster.  For protein/butchery I quit at 3k then cardboard then newspaper - the inkier the better BTW.


----------



## caseyclev (Feb 2, 2015)

Mike 9, could you explain or direct me to your cardboard/newspaper technique?


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Cardboard has a percentage of clay in it so it's a fine abrasive strop material in its own right. Newspaper is even finer because the ink particulate is a fine abrasive. I learned this from a Murray Carter tutorial and damned if it doesn't work. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------

